# I LOVE YOU SPECKTRA!!!



## Sanne (Mar 8, 2005)

I didn't get the e-mail is well, so I guess we're deleted first and next the email was sent

WHOOOOHOOOOspecktra's back...sooo happy!


----------



## Alison (Mar 8, 2005)

I didn't get the email because I think it was caught by the Hotmail spam filter.







 Specktra


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 8, 2005)

SPECKTRA FOREVER :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!: 

((((( BIG HUGS TO SPECKTRA ADMIN AND MODERATORS)))))))


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 8, 2005)

I LOVE YOU specktra. Thanks


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 9, 2005)

i missed what happened [busy w/ school]... but im glad specktra's back


----------



## Sprout (Mar 9, 2005)

I missed all the excitement and didn't even get the email, but glad you're back. 

Throws confetti :loveya:


----------

